# Smoked Bacon-Wrapped Seasoned-Beef & Cheese-Stuffed Jalapenos



## jw (Apr 9, 2022)

Hey, I made some smoked bacon-wrapped jalapenos if y'all wanna come over for ACF tomorrow evening at the Pastor's.

Seasoned beef, with freshly grated mozzarella & colby-jack, along with some cream cheese.




Jalapenos halved and semi-cored.




Stuffed with stuff




Pig-as-blanket (as opposed to pig-in-a-blanket)




Smoked in flavor!

Reactions: Love 3 | Wow 2


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Apr 9, 2022)

What's ACF?


----------



## jw (Apr 9, 2022)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> What's ACF?


O! sorry. After Church Fellowship. Could prolly also be called After Church Feeding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

